# Quick photoshop request



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Wonder if anyone could do a photoshop on the following pic?

Would like the side skirts and front lip done green and the wheels black if possible










Sorry about the poor quality pic


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

green skirts and green front lip on a silver car??


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

I know sounds odd. I was thinking of the TRD green tho, there will be other bits that tie it all in. Im trying to get a look similar to this


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

green and silver does work............

pic of my mrs's lupo










but i dont think that it would look well on the skirts imo


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats pretty much the shade of green I was thinking. Im just trying to work out ideas. I want the car to have a sort of track car look but i don't want full vinyls.

Basically the car will be silver and satin black with green accents. The wheels would be going satin black with a green edge and the "GT FOUR" lettering on the side of the spoiler would also be green.


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you mean like this:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I thinnk you need to stop buying MAX POWER as you will end up with a chavs car


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Rilla said:


> Do you mean like this:


Beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the celica looks really good with green!

BUT....

This is THE SEX! :thumb::thumb:



badly_dubbed said:


> green and silver does work............
> 
> pic of my mrs's lupo
> 
> ...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers lol ill tell her :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

A bit better


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn, it lost even more quality when I uploaded it! Looks ok on my mac!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> I think the celica looks really good with green!
> 
> BUT....
> 
> This is THE SEX! :thumb::thumb:


That is THE SEX because it is subtle but smacks you right in the eye all at the same time.

The honda works because it is a little red against alot of white, I just can't see green against silver working in the manner the OP is after, sorry but just my opinion. While the photoshop work in itself is good the end result looks cheap and nasty to me.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I think it looks ok but green wheels would work better IMO.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for the two photoshops. Appologies the pic i supplied was of poor quality. I'm still undecided on the look. i just want to include some colour on the car rather than just satin black and silver.



S-X-I said:


> I think it looks ok but green wheels would work better IMO.


This is another idea i was toying with or rephaps just a green lip on black wheels


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

i had a little play with a photo of my car a while back, its a avus silver, but i want to see what it would look like wiht some black as I was thinking of getting some wrapping done. It started off with just a black roof and ended up like this:










I dont think I would go that mad, but I really do like the way the wheels turned out lol.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rilla said:


> i had a little play with a photo of my car a while back, its a avus silver, but i want to see what it would look like wiht some black as I was thinking of getting some wrapping done. It started off with just a black roof and ended up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats cool :thumb::argie:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I prefer this;










:thumb:


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> I prefer this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that is much better. That shall be done!


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Decent photoshopping skils guys but sorry to say I think it looks :tumbleweed: not for me but each to their own I say!


----------

